# Hosp visits



## LOVE2CODE (Apr 16, 2009)

?????
Can a modifier be used on a hosptial visit/consult, critical care or observation code?  

I think I know the answer but my brain is freezing up on me right now and I need a correct answer.

Thanks


----------



## dentfam (Apr 16, 2009)

*Depends...*

What are you wanting to bill in addition to those codes?
Is it professional or facility charges?
If professional then yes depending on what is being billed.


----------



## LOVE2CODE (Apr 16, 2009)

dentfam said:


> What are you wanting to bill in addition to those codes?
> Is it professional or facility charges?
> If professional then yes depending on what is being billed.



Thanks for your response. I will let you know more when I find out.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 16, 2009)

*-25 or -57*

Both -25 and -57 modifiers can be applied to these codes, as appropriate.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## LOVE2CODE (Apr 16, 2009)

ftessabartels said:


> both -25 and -57 modifiers can be applied to these codes, as appropriate.
> 
> F tessa bartels, cpc, cemc



thanks.....


----------

